# Transfers become blurry over time and we need to reprint them



## jgerhart (Jun 22, 2015)

We are a local print shop and we do most of our production is done in a humid and wet basement and we have limited space so we have to keep our transfer in the basement and they are continuously becoming blurry and unusable and causing us to have to reprint the transfers. Are there any other way for us to store the transfers to keep them in usable conditions? Any kind of tips or tricks would be much appreciated.


----------



## whoisjohnbrown (Jan 21, 2015)

Are the transfers becoming blurry after storage or is this problem happening during the print process?


----------



## Helvis (Jan 26, 2015)

I would think storing them in air tight plastic bags or plastic tubs would keep them in stable condition after printing. If the problem is during printing you should consider a dehumidifier to address the humid/wet conditions.


----------



## jgerhart (Jun 22, 2015)

The problem is with the storage after printing


----------



## jgerhart (Jun 22, 2015)

We have tried using a dehumidifier but have come up with little results.


----------

